# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  When i listen to binaural beats and Isochronic tones.......

## Solarflare

Should i FOCUS on the sound of the beats, or just continue my day with it in in my ears without focusing on it at all.

----------


## goonsdoom

the whole point of these techniques is to focus as hard as you can without staying awake. how are you going to keep your mind awake when not focusing?

----------

